# Octovo - Kindle (latest generation) accessories "coming soon" Really?



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Weeks of reading "coming soon" is getting really tiresome. I need Octovo to give me more info, a lead time, some hope and reason why I shouldn't just give up and buy an Oberon. Sorry but if your going to take a month or more to offer products maybe "coming soon" is the wrong message. I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably similar to M-Edge's definition of "coming this spring."


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I had just e-mailed them yesterday with an inquiry regarding a potential availability date, received this response this morning:



Thanks for getting in touch!

We will have cases and accessories specifically for the Kindle 3, including a Splash Proof, Slip Covers, and leather cases.  We are finalising details and quality testing currently and expect to have our first K3 ranges launched in October.

I will update you, via e-mail, when we have a definite availability date and will also post updates on our Twitter and Facebook accounts.

Regards
Alexis


Alexis J. Mann
Marketing Manager
OCTOVO  www.octovo.com

twitter.com/OCTOVO
Facebook:  OCTOVO


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm, they must have run into a delay. When I emailed a couple of weeks ago, they expected to launch mid-September. 

Although, I read something somewhere that they would be launching some covers mid-September, and more covers, like the Vintage I'm waiting for, a couple weeks later, which puts them into October.

Either way, I'm waiting impatiently, but have no desire to find an alternative case. I have the Octovo Vintage leather cover for my DXG, and it's so amazingly light and simple, yet beautiful, there's no way I can consider anything else for my K3. In comparison, an Oberon in particular seems especially bulky and heavy to me.


----------



## lisal (Sep 6, 2010)

I received my Kindle DX a couple of weeks ago and I want an Octovo Vintage cover for it.  Their website says "item unavailable".  I'm bummed!  That's the one I want.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I want the light for the K3 but it STILL isn't available.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I want the light for the K3 but it STILL isn't available.


Same here, though I really like my lighted Amazon cover a lot; 
Of all the separate lights, though, the Octovo was my favorite with my K2 (along w/M-Edge)
now I'd love one for the K3, just to open more options in covers.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, I want the light and a cover. Hey, coming soon right?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a very small company and I'm sure they are doing their best to make these available. They are also pretty keen on a high quality product. So would you really rather they rush production just to get it out there, or would you rather have them give you the best possible products?


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

The last update I saw was a couple of days ago via Twitter:

@Octovo



> We're quality testing our K3 cases now and looking at a mid-late October launch for our leather covers.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Octochick said:


> This is a very small company and I'm sure they are doing their best to make these available. They are also pretty keen on a high quality product. So would you really rather they rush production just to get it out there, or would you rather have them give you the best possible products?


This is a silly question. Besides, your comments don't really address my complaint which was not that they're slow coming to market but the use of "coming soon" at the end of August when the products won't be available until mid-October. How about "coming in October"? They also have ignored 3 questions I sent to their contact us address on the website. I'm just not feeling the love from these folks right now.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't understand your complaint. Other than amazon and companies that clearly work with amazon and got the device early like Cole Haan, most other companies aren't ready for accessories to be launched this soon. 6 weeks after a new product is lauched is typical.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I think he's complaining more about the phrase "coming soon".  I kind of agree with the complaint.  To me, "coming soon" means in a few weeks, not 6 weeks or more.

Shari


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Oberon ordered.

Just received the shipping notification.
Guess it's "coming soon".  

(Thanks Shari, you are of course correct.)


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Which Oberon did you order, PaulGuy? I'm waiting on my Oberon shipping notice, which I should receive today or tomorrow!!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

julip said:


> Which Oberon did you order, PaulGuy? I'm waiting on my Oberon shipping notice, which I should receive today or tomorrow!!


I ordered the Celtic Hounds in Wine on 9/23.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, nice choice!   I have that exact cover for my DX. Love it!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

The Oberon arrived Wednesday or Thursday (can't remember) it's very nice. I pleased with the product and my choice of style and cover.

BTW, I went to the Octovo site for some news, guess what?
*Coming Soon!*


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel the frustration, too.  

I also wanted the vintage cover for my K3...but I just couldn't go naked any longer for the safety of the Kindle, and for reason of practicality.  I carry it in my purse..going naked meant real danger for the screen and what not.  

The Octo cover is roughly $80.00--at that price buying a temporary cover for a few weeks (or maybe months, as it turns out!) wasn't so practical for me, seeing as how the cheapest temporary cover was $40.00, I'd spend nearly the cost of the device just trying to keep it covered.  I ended up with a Cole Haan, but I would have preferred the Octo hands down had it been available.  Oh well, it's honestly their loss.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm waiting anxiously for the Octovo reading light for the K3. I love my K3, but it is frustrating waiting for everyone to catch up with the accessories. I wish Amazon would've given out the specs or a dummy K3 early so these other accessory companies could've been ready when the K3 was released. I know it's so Amazon can have a corner on the market for a while, but I just refuse to spend that much on an Amazon case or light I don't really want and have every intention of replacing just as soon as possible. In between uses, my K3 has been in its cardboard box all this time, and I've no book light to read by.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't worry, it's coming soon.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

^Heh, heh.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Apparently, _soon_ has different connotations in Cork (home to Octovo).

"When will the world end?"

"Soon."

"When will Octovo be finishing their covers?"

"Right after, you eejit. Read a magazine and that, 'cos you'll be gettin' your zeds before it happens."

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

On the other hand, Blackrock seems a lively place.


















(Kidding about Blackrock. Just trying to provoke Octovo into a non-canned update, since I loved their Vintage case for the K2.)

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

Always thought their bag for the Kindle got a bad rap, especially on the Kindle boards. It's quite useful, really, and my one criticism's that the flap's soft leather rather than grain, which looks generic:-- an issue of fashion (or timing), not craftsmanship.

I bought one for $24 and use it for my Kindle, Samsung Epic, charger, cables and whatever else when I'm traveling light.

Keeping my expensive kit at home tonight and doing a reading at Tribes Gallery using the Octovo bag, Kindle, other kit and a copy of the book I'll be reading from. Leaving right after I post.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I gave up on the case and really like my Oberon but I'm still waiting on the light which requires nothing more than a new clip! 
Geez.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Does Octovo have the inkling of the glimmer of a clue how many customers they've lost by being the last straggler out of the gate?  I've heard a lot of people say they like the Vintage, but who's going to spring for another expensive case after buying an Oberon or M-Edge?  Considerably fewer people, I'd say.

If the Vintage arrives in late- as opposed to mid-October, I might have to give up and get the Bold Celtic in black from Oberon as well.

Pity, that.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Soon....really??  I want a light now  PLEEEEEASE


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

just received this after enquiring:



Thanks for getting in touch!  We have not yet launched our K3 products and they will first be available via www.octovo.com.


We will have cases and accessories specifically for the Kindle 3, including a Splash Proof, Slip Covers, leather cases, and a Solis unique to the K3.  We are finalising details and quality testing currently and expect to have our first K3 ranges launched later this month.


I will update you, via e-mail, when we have a definite availability date and will also post updates on our Twitter and Facebook accounts.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

blackcat said:


> We will have cases and accessories specifically for the Kindle 3, including a Splash Proof, Slip Covers, leather cases, and a Solis unique to the K3. We are finalising details and quality testing currently and expect to have our first K3 ranges launched later this month.
> 
> I will update you, via e-mail, when we have a definite availability date and will also post updates on our Twitter and Facebook accounts.


Ahhh...Coming Soon!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Soon! Honestly!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> Soon! Honestly!


LOL !


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It could be any minute now!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Never heard of them.  But I like that light.  Nice and compact, I'll need to get one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Their covers don't look all that difficult to make. I don't get the delay. Oberon has to make new plates and test them before they can release a new line. I can understand that delay. These just look like al you have to do is change the dimensions and you are done.

Color me confused.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Last day to meet the new "end of the month" deadline. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm moving on from Octovo. I've never had any of their products, but I loved their K2 leather sleeves; and I really wanted one for the K3. I'm really tired of waiting for it, though. Oh, well.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

You have to wonder about Octovo's business model.  How could it be a good idea to delay the availability of their cases for months after the Kindle's launch?

Perhaps they've gotten into financial trouble due to poor sales post-recession. Perhaps that, rather than exhaustive testing, is the reason their new cases still aren't available.  

If so, that's a shame.  If not, I can't fathom what they're thinking.  They'll be releasing costly new cases when other companies are offering early Chrismas discounts.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I want the light but this wait is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just wanted the light and the splach proof case - I had both for my K2 and loved them. For now, I have adapted my light with a bit of foam to fit the K3 but it's not ideal. It will do for my upcomig trip though (I only use the light on the plane, so should be fine), but not sure what I'll do by the pool, was really counting on the splash proof case to be out by now


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

The Octovo Vintage Leather Book cover is the ONLY cover I've wanted for my K3 ever since I got one for my DXG. (Currently making do with an Amazon cover.) Sadly, Octovo does not appear to be responding to different types of customer service inquiries anymore, or re-stocking any products that sell out on their website, even for devices still in production (like the Kindle DX.)

Looks like it's time for me to start searching for another semi-permanent case for my K3.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

meglet said:


> The Octovo Vintage Leather Book cover is the ONLY cover I've wanted for my K3. . . . Looks like it's time for me to start searching for another semi-permanent case for my K3.


I'm in the same position as you: The Vintage Case was my choice by a very wide margin.

Oberon's Bold Celtic in black is a distant second choice; Celtic Hounds in saddle, an even more distant third. The M-Edge cases for the K2 were more to my liking than the current versions, with their busy straps and faux leather smell and texture. My GF has one of the last-gen in purple. In another color, it would have sufficed for me.

Not to mention that, fashion-wise, this would have been the perfect time for the Vintage case. Not since the 80s have distressed and acid-washed jeans been popular; not since the 19th century have beaten-up leather bags and jackets been so sought after. If the Vintage had come out at the same time as the Oberon, perhaps Octovo would have gotten past whatever financial hurdle they seem to be facing.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Signs of life? Octovo finally posted an update on their Facebook and Twitter accounts today. They are "refining" customer service, shipping, etc and still working on K3 products with no idea when they'll actually be available. Sounds like maybe they got some new financing to continue operations/re-organize.

I did notice when I started looking at other cases last night that there are a LOT of other companies whose products are still pre-order only too, though. For instance, quite a few of the M-Edge cases are listed but not actually available, and those fancy new Kate Spade cases Amazon is all excited about won't be ready for nearly a month. 

So while the "coming soon" for over 6 weeks is annoying, they aren't actually that far out of line with some of the other manufacturers after all.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

We at Octovo would like to proudly announce we've completed our line of products for the new Kindle 3!

Unfortunately, Amazon has announced the upcoming release of the new Kindle 4. 
But not to worry, we will have new and improved products for the new K4.......Coming Soon!!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> We at Octovo would like to proudly announce we've completed our line of products for the new Kindle 3!
> 
> Unfortunately, Amazon has announced the upcoming release of the new Kindle 4.
> But not to worry, we will have new and improved products for the new K4.......Coming Soon!!!


ROTFL!! 

ETA: yes, I realize this was posted 2 months ago, but I'm just now seeing it.


----------



## Steampunk Kindle (Apr 16, 2011)

Got my hands on the K3 "Vintage" case this month, and posted a review with 9 photos at:

http://SteampunkKindle.com/Reviews/octovo-kindle-cover-vintage.html

I gave it a 4 out of 5- I found a few annoying drawbacks (like the close-strap placement during reading), but even more to recommend it. For starters: it LOOKS better than any of the official promo shots released by Octovo:


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Steampunker:

Have you not looked at the rest of the accessory posts? I personally pimped your review in its very own thread.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Steampunker:
> 
> Have you not looked at the rest of the accessory posts? I personally pimped your review in its very own thread.


I couldn't get the link to work, so tweaked it a little; this should get us to that thread.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought I'd fixed that, actually. Now I have.

When you type a complete web address into a link using open bracket-URL-equal sign-(web address)-close bracket, this particular forum likes to insert "http://" before "www," which results in "http//:http://www."


----------

